# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ajvaz Voka, një malësor me zemër të ndezur për Atdheun

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Ajvaz Voka 


MALSORI ME ZEMËR TË NDEZUR PËR KOMB DHE ATDHE

Populli Shqiptar është  një mrekulli e historisë. Komuna e Shipkovicës në atë kohë, edhe administrativisht i përkiste Shqipërisë. 

Janë të panumërta argumentet që flasin se Ajvaz Voka i Shipkovicës ishte një malësor me prirje të theksuara perëndimore dhe me zemër të ndezur për komb e atdhe. Ai ka qenë njëri nga përkrahësit më të sinqertë të çështjes shqiptare në diasporë. Nga ana e kunatës së tij në Bukuresht, këto ditë dëgjojmë se se  kur e ka braktisur Rumaninë (1941), i ka lënë 50.000 leja donacion,  për mbarëvajtjen e lëvizjes së këtushme shqiptare. Se çështë bërë me to, këtë e dinte bashkëfshatari tij, Bajrami, që pat mbetur këtu dhe që  kaherë ka vajtur në botën e hijeve. Në botën e hijeve të Shipkovicës ka vajtur edhe Ajvaz Voka,  një muaj para se të shpërthejnë demonstratat e fuqishme antikomuniste në Tetovë (1968), për të cilat qenë burgosur intelektualët tanë më të mirë. Zoti Ibrahim Voka, që jeton tejmatanë restoranit të Kurtishit, aty ku Tetova kapet krahpërkrah me Reçicën, e mban mend qëndisjen e Flamurit kombëtar, para shpërthimit të demonstrateve, të cilin ia patëm treguar Vokës dhe kushëririt të tij, Selimit. Që të dy derdhnin lotë mallëngjimi për këtë simbol të shenjtë, që se kishin parë, që nga viti 1944.

         Shqiptari parasëgjithash është shqiptar. Nuk koritet, nuk nënshtrohet, nuk lyp lëmoshë, por e siguron ekzistencën me djersën e ballit, duke kryer madje, punët më të rënda, që nga Egjypti e Konstantinopoja e dikurshme e deri në  Sofje e Bukuresht, Berlin, Hamburg e gjetiu. Vlera e njerëzve matet me punën e tyre shkencore. A. Voka nuk mirrej me shkencë, ngase nuk ia kish mundësuar shkollimin dhe jetën normale: as sundimi osman i sulltan Abdylhamitit, as regjimi barbar i Nikolla Pashiqit, as ai ekspansionist i Aleksandër Karagjorgjeviçit. Sëbashku me  Ademin e Avllahit, me Ismëjlin e Lahit, me Xhavitin e Abdi Zef Mnjakut, me gjyshin e dr. Kadriut dhe bashkëfshatarë të tjerë, ia kish mësyrë rrugëve të Vllahisë, qysh në rininë e tij të hershme.       

         Baba jem, Batija i Xhetës, kur ka vajtur në gurbet, e ka lënë djalin ende të palindur. Kur vjen pas pesë vitesh, nuk e njeh djalin e vet, na thot një nënë shqiptare e Shipkovicës, duke na i përshkruar pastaj, traumat që ia ka shkaktuar një spiun i fshatit. Ademi Avllahit, 18 vjet punoi si ëmbëltor në Bukuresht, 6 vjet pa ardhur fare në shtëpi. Sipas rrëfimeve të Din Danit (Fahrudin Ramadanit), në komunën Domneshti, kanë ushtruar profesionin e ëmbëltorit Luza dhe Dina i Danës (sa bukur tingëllojnë shqip, shkurtimet e onomastikës turko-arabe!). Bashk kimi ndejt, bashk kimi shutejt, bashk kimi shejt bozë, limonadë, llokum. Bukureshti kishte plot shiptar tShipkovejcës: Zeqirja Merrxhani, Sefedini Lahit, vllaj vet, Ismëjli, Ademi Avllahit, babai Shukris, Myrta i Hadrrës (që e strehoi Rexhep Vokën-shën yni) , na thoshte deri sa ish gjallë, gjyshi i Mumin Danit, Dina i Danës. Pothuajse të gjithë ishin bozaxhinj. Shisnin ëmbëlsira, duke i mbajtur në një shportë, në njërën dorë, ndërsa në dorën tjetër e mbanin gjigjimin  me bozë apo me limonadë. Dhe bërtisnin rumanisht, hushkulurit e Ballkanit: Braga dulçe, rahat ku apa reçe!(Bozë të ëmbël, llokum me ujë të ftohtë!). 

         Të këtillë e kish fatin, edhe A. Voka. Megjithatë, ai dallohej nga të tjerët. Në fillim, edhe ai pat shitur ëmbëlsira, me shportë në krah e me tepsi në kokë. Më vonë njihet me motrën e zonjës Marjeta, dhe martohet me te. Pasi e furnizonte bashkëshorten e vet me mall, shkonte dhe kontaktonte bashkatdhetarët korçarë e kërçovarë, intelektualë shqiptarë, rumunë e arumunë, diplomatë italianë, gjermanë, amerikanë. Dhe jepte për çdo ditë në mbrëmje, nga fitimet e veta, nga 20 franga për komunitetitn. Nga krejt popujt e botës, këtë gjest të shenjtë të solidaritetit me çështjen kombëtare, vetëm hebrenjtë e bëjnë. Tjetër punë është çështja e mosnjoihjes së të drejtave të barabarta të shqiptarëve nga ana e sllavëve.

         Meriton të theksohet me këtë rast fakti se, derisa kurbetçinjtë tanë që punonin para Luftës së dytë botërore nëpër Egjypt, Turqi, Bullgari, Rumani, Jugosllavi, Çekosllovaki etj., memzi që e siguronin ekzistencën (pos rasteve të rralla siç ishte ai i gjyshit të Zeqir Kadriut, që me fitimet e bëra në Vllajakë i pat blerë trojet më të pasura të Shipkovicës), kubetçinjtë e tanishëm, që janë ndërlidhur me Perëndimin, kanë fat të fitojnë  dhe ta fisnikërojnë vendlindjen, me vlera familjare, ekonomike dhe kulturore. Themi kulturore për ata shqiptarë që janë të vetëdijshëm se pa përkrahjen e kauzës kulturore, nuk mund të bëhet fjalë për mbarëvajtjen e kauzës kombëtare. Për ta shpënë përpara çështjen kombëtare, që është e ndërlidhur ngushtë me çështjen politike, ekziston nevoja primordiale për përkrahjen e projekteve kulturore. Ideja nuk është e jona, por e Ajvaz Vokës, që me gjithë varfërinë e tij karakteristike, shkonte vetë apo i porosiste ata që shkonin në qytet, tia sjellin një gazetë. Si e karakterizon këtë njeri, një femërr e huaj, Marjeta Vasilesku, 81 vjeçare?

Kunata e shqiptarit të Shipkovicës, ishte kuzhiniere e motrës së mbretëreshës 

         Motra ime më e madhe, Rozalia, ndërmjet viteve 1930-40, ishte kuzhiniere në kuadrin e konakut Gruef, në komnën Dudeshti Çoplea, te motra e mbretëreshës. Më kujtohet edhe kunati im.Thuajse e shoh edhe tani. E mbaj mend mënyrën si ish veshur: me një kostum të zi prej një stofe të shtrenjtë e të bukur, këpucë të zeza, nga cilësia më e mirë, kapelë të zezë, kravatë nga më të shtrenjtat dhe çadra karakteristike e kohës.Kështu e përfytyroj, kur e kam parë për herë të fundit, në vitin 1941. Mirëkuptohet se edhe motra ime, Aurelia, ishte ndër femrat më të bukura të Bukureshtit: e veshur me elegancë, me bishtalecat palë-palë, me fustan të bardhë dhe me do këpucë princeshe. Ishte një çift i bukur, që edhe të tjerët ua kishin zilinë. Ata janë njohur për herë të parë, pranë Lulishtes Mbretërore, në bulevardin Mërëshesht. Ajvazi ish me një karrocë me ëmbëltore dhe mirësira të tjera. Ajo, duke qenë në shoqëri të motrës sime më të madhe, Rozalias, e pyet arnautin e Shipkovicës: Sa kushton një krehër? Ai deshi tia japë falas, ndërsa ajo, duke mos e njohur, u hidhërua dhe vazhdoi rrugën. Ky gjest i saj, e shtyri shqiptarin të krijojë përshtypjen se është fjala për një krijesë fisnike, e ndershme dhe e sinqertë. Dhe shkoi pas saj, deri në luginat transilvanase të Mureshit, 600 km. në verri të Bukureshtit, në komunën fushore të Bandit, një rrafshultë e bukur, e shkëlqyer, me njerëz të qetë, të sinqertë,  të ndershëm e të pastër, si për nga veshja, ashtu edhe për nga shpirti. Dhe ndenji atje një vit të tërë, ngase nëna jonë nuk donte ta tëhuajëzojë vajzën. Një punëtor i ri, i ndershëm dhe i ndërgjegjshëm, vlen më shumë se krejt ari i botës. Duke patur një durim karakteristik, në ato pllaje të simbiozës rumuno-gjermano-hungareze, Ajvazi iu rek punës fushore, fitoi para, e  bindi nënën, bëri një dasmë të bukur dhe e mori motrën time për grua.

       Në bazë të një Flete të qarkullimit të Përkohshëm (Foglio di via Provvisorio), nr. 43, lëshuar nga Konsullata Italiane e Bukureshtit (25 gusht 1941), kuptojmë se Ajvaz Ymeri, i lindur në vitin 1905 në Shipkovicë të Shqipërisë, së bashku me zonjën Aurelia Graur ( e lindur më 13 korrik 1910), gëzojnë të drejtën e shfrytëzimit të kësaj Flete për rrugëtimin definitiv me pasaportën nr. 2.402/ 37515, e lëshuar nga legata jugosllave e Bukureshtit, më 27 korrik 1932. Se Shipkovica asokohe i përkiste Shqipërisë reale, në arkivin Drita Shqiptare e Bukureshtit, ekziston një numër i madh dokumentesh, çertifikatash bankare, korrespondencë etj. Shkollimin fillestar e kreu në vendlindje, ndërsa në vitin 1928 iu rrek rrugës së kurbetit. Përgjatë qëndrimit të tij në Bukuresht, përveç kontakteve që mbante me personalitete të larta letrare, kulturore, shkencore dhe diplomatike, përveç donacioneve të rregullta që jepte për çështjen shqiptare, shkruante edhe artikuj, të cilat i botonte në të përditshmet Kurentul, Porunka Vremii, Universul etj. Disa prej tyre i kemi gjetur (Poporul Albanez shi noua ordine europeana(Populli Shqiptar dhe rendi i ri evropian), Curentul, maj 1941), të tjerët jemi duke i kërkuar. 

         Një nga gjurmët konkrete të atdhedashjurisë shqiptare të këtij çifti bashkëshortor, është edhe sintagma poetike me vlerë antologjike Rroft Shipnia ene na nimoft Perëndija!, që e ka qëndisur zonja Aurelia, atë ditë kur është kryer kurorëzimi në komunën Band të Tërgu Mureshit (30 korrik 1932). Shqiptarët e kanë një emër të ngjashëm me bashkëshorten e Ajvaz Vokës: këngëtaren Aurela Gaçe. Se  kjo zonjë rumune (Aurelia Graur), e ka përvetësuar gjuhën shqipe brenda një nate, për këtë flasin jo vetëm anëtarë të familjes së Hamdi Refikit nga Shipkovica, por edhe një një serë artikujsh të botuar. Ajo na fliste, derisa jetonte, për 35 shqiptarë të arrestuar në Bukuresht, në vitet 40, ndër ta duke qenë edhe Ajvaz Voka: Për të ushtruar profesionin e ëmbëltorit në qendër të Bukureshtit, tregatrët e imtë, ishin të detyruar të jepnin bakshish. Agjenti të cilit i jepte pothuajse për çdo ditë bakshish, e fton një ditë në selinë e Prefekturës. Eja se të fton shefi!, i kish thënë, dhe e mbajtën atje derisa i grumbulluan edhe të tjerët.Unë u  nisa pas tij dhe kur arrita, e pashë se autobusin e kishin zbardhuar me parrolla: 35 shqiptarë të dënuar për politikë. I mora treqindmijë leja tia çoj, por ai kish treqindmijë të tjera, të cilat mi dha mua. I mori ato që ia dhash unë dhe, pasi i kishin dërguar në do pyje për ti likuiduar. Ajvazi ik me nja dy kërçovarë të fuqishëm. Kërçovarët mbetën atje, kurse ne u kthyem në Shipkovicë. Merre me mend sa i gëzuar dukej, kur u kthye një ditë nga pazari. Ish takuar me kërçovarët, që ishin kthyer pas shtatë vitesh nga Rumania, diku nga vitit 1948. Ata e kishin parë edhe Ismëjlin e Lahit dhe i kishin treguar se si qeveria rumune i kishte konkretizuar  propozimet e tij, të vitit 1941.

Populli Shqiptar është i pamposhtur. Sikur të kisha mundësi, edhe bjeshkëve do tua kisha vënë nga një kësulë të bardhë. Le të dihet, ku fillon e ku mbaron Shqiptaria, Janë këto disa nga shprehjet e dikurshme të Ajvaz Vokës, të cilat ua shprehte, sa herë që vinin në orët e pasdarkës, Hebibi Uzahirit dhe Ismëjli Lahit. Ishim të vegjël asokohe, por zemra na bëhej mal kurr dëgjonim kritika në adresë të Rusisë staliniste dhe komplimente në adresë të Amerikës demokratike. Po këto biseda i zhvillonte edhe me do tetovarë të mirëfilltë, që kishin përkrahur lëvizjen demokratike kombëtare shqiptare, përmes Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit, sidomos me Hysen Xhaferin, babain e Arbën Xhaferit, pastaj me   Garip Demën, Vehbi Lushin etj. Biseda të këtilla zhvillonte edhe me Veli saraçin me prejardhje turke, në qendër të Tetovës,  si dhe me njëfarë Stojani në Çarshi të Epër. Demokracia e rrit përgjegjësinë në raport me rritjen e lirisë. Ata e kishin fjalorin e lirë dhe shpirtin e lirë. Nuk i mundonte kurrfarë kompleksi nacionalist. I ndiqnin rregullisht dhe i komentonin emisionet e Zërit të Amerikës. Jo te bashkëjetesa e vetqeverisjes socialiste ishte fjala, por te prirjet demokratike të njerëzve tanë, që e admironin Perëndimin, në atë kohë, kur klyshët e komunizmit e spinunonin te komandiri i policisë në  Veshallë, ata që mënjanë bërtisnin Rroft Stalini!, duke e mbajtur fotografinë e Rankoviqit në gji. Pleqtë e Shipkovicës edhe sot e mbajnë mend pranverën e vitit 1945, kur pas terrorit të ushtruar kundër shqiptarëve në Monopolin e Tetovës, pas hyrjes së partizanëve, u oraganizuan zgjedhjet. e përdhunshme. Te shkolla në Puçalen, kishin vënë dy kutija: njëra e kuqe (e komunistëve) dhe tjetra e zezë (e demokratëve). I vetmi që e fut kokën (kështu quhej vota asokohe), në kutinë e zezë, ishte Ajvaz Voka. Krejt të tjerët, kishin rrotulluar brenda një nate: nga zogistë na ishin bërë komunistë. Kështu e përshkruan mentalitetin e shqiptarit aktiv të diasporës dhe atë të hallexhinjve të fshatit, një dëshmitar okular i asaj kohe. Dikush mund të preket për këtë dhe mund të na marrë mëri, sidomos ata që e kanë mizën nën kësulë, apo bijtë e tyre, por kjo nuk don të thotë se ne kemi qenë më të mirë se ta. I tillë ishte sistemi: dikush e admironte Stalinin, dikush Enverin, dikush Titon, dikush Amerikën. Sipas rrëfimeve të Aurelias së ndjerë, në shenjë ahmarjeje, komunistët jo vetëm që ia hanin hakun, por e kishin detyruar ti çojë kutitë e votimit në qytet, në mesnatë, rrugës së Konecit, kur kish krrisur një shi i hatashëm. Për qëndrimet e tij proshqiptare, shtëpia e tij dhjetra herë do të bastiset, edhe nga karabinierët italianë, edhe nga udbashët e koalicionit sllavo-shqiptar. Aq shumë e admironte Perëndimin, disiplinën gjermane për punë, rregullimin e kopshteve e të arave, saqë ndërmerrte një varg aksionesh për ti bindur autoritetet për mbrojtjen ekologjike të ambientit, për thurrjen e arave, për moslëshimin e kafshëve kuturu, arave të fshatit, saqë këtë e pagoi edhe me një dajak të kurdisur, si në kohën e kaçakëve, nga ana e do trimave të çakërdisur. Ende nuk dihet në janë realizuar idetë progresive, proshqiptare dhe properëndimore të shqiptarit të etshëm për dituri, që e solli nga Rumania, radio-lidhjen e parë, libra, revista, dokumente. Të gjitha këto na i mori policia, me rastin e një bastisjeje, në kohën e luftës. Mbaje mend, por mos e përrmend se cili haxhi e kish spiunuar.  E lidhën me to një deng të madh sa shporeti dhe i thanë burrit tim të shkojë ti marrë pas një jave, por ai nuk deshi të ketë punë me ta, rrëfente  Aurelie a ndjerë, e cila u shua si një nënë e shenjtë, po atë muaj, kur u shua Nënë Tereza e Shkupit (1999).

Ishte i etshëm për dituri dhe lexonte shumë. Udhëtonte nëntë km. në këmbë, për ta blerë një gazetë. I lexonte, i komentonte artikujt dhe ua spjegonte edhe të tjerëve. Dinte tu japë shpresë njerëzve, se edhe për shqiptarët do të vijnë ditë më të mira. Ishte kundër komunizmit dhe krimeve të Stalinit që kish bërë për së gjalli. Më rrëfente se si kulakët e fshatit ia bojkotonin aksionet për mbrojtjen e arave. Për ti larë mëkatet, ata na janë bërë tani haxhilerë. Sikur ti kishin dhënë ato para për mbarëvajtjen e kulturës shqiptare, sevapet e tyre do të ishin më të mëdha. Sevap është të shkosh haxhi në Krujë, Prizren e Drenicë. Sa herë që shkoja te Guri Dubnikit në punë, më ndalte e bisedonim orë të tëra. Më pyeste për shkrimtarët tanë, që sapo kishin bërë hapat e parë në krijimtari, na thot një krijues nga fshati Gajre. E preokuponte fati i femrës shqiptare, çështja e havales, çlirimi i tyre nga veshjet fanatike të Lindjes. Së bashku me Idriz Islamin, babain e Abdylazis Islamit, Ajvaz Voka ka patur fatin ta njohë në Bukuresht Asdrenin, Ibrahim Temon, Petro Janurën. Ka patur fatin ti përkrahë shoqëritë shqiptare të këtushme, duke i ndihmuar ato, materialisht dhe moralisht, duke prurë në vendlindje, dhe duke e shpërndarë, librin dhe shtypin shqiptar, që delte në Bukuresht e Konstancë, në kohën e mbretërisë.




AJVAZI, AURELIA DHE MARIA (1936)

----------

